# Secret Spots



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Over the past few months I have been on an info gathering mission. I can't tell you how many hours I have spent scouring blogs, websites, reading articles new and old, books, maps, Google Earth and using search engines to read up on fishing in Utah. I have solicited advice at several shops and this forum, PM'ed forum members and called fish biologists. I've searched archived articles from Fly, Rod and Reel, Western Angler and other publications. I've watched hours of old KSL Outdoors programs, etc, etc, etc,............. Oh yea, I have spent a huge amount of time reading through posts on this forum. Some of them quite old, some not so much. Some of them even got "closed" because the topic got heated. Sometimes because one member believed that another was being a bit too loose lipped about a "secret" fishing spot. There is lots and lots of info on here if you do a search on a particular stream or body of water by name. Cross reference that with the other info and I am pretty certain that the secret locations are actually fairly well known.

I have a assembled a Google Earth map with flags that link to the blogs, fishing reports and the other data that I have acquired. It really is amazing how specific the information gets if one is willing to do the research. It certainly does not diminish the value of word of mouth but I can tell you first hand that an overwhelming majority of "secret" spots are really no secret at all. The fishing community is one that is fairly forthright in it's speech even if it is unintentional. Read the comment section in the fishing survey and you will see what I mean. Better yet, google your "secret" spot or search it on this forum. Be prepared.

My search has been smaller bodies of water for the most part. Non-motorized lakes, ponds, hike-in areas and waters that take some work to get to and the tailwaters of each. From these tailwaters I have been researching where the creeks or streams flow to, being mindful of the topography and areas that provide a more gentle slope in spots that will allow fish to hold up and take a breather. It has become quite an obsession with me. It is the same way I have approached hunting and it has worked out quite well once the boots hit the ground.

Anyhow, the reason that I have done this is because I know that my hardcore hunting days are numbered. Fishing was my true passion growing up. I have pretty much dedicated my free recreational time of my first 21 years in Utah to hunting big game and all that it entails. (I moved here at the age of 26). This is the beginning of a planned transition. The kids are moving on and I am looking forward to spending my next 20+ years focusing on fishing with an occasional cow elk hunt for meat and days in the field with my dog chasing the birds. I have 16 points going into the elk draw next year and have no idea where I would put a mount right now as it is. Fact is this year I won't be hunting big game at all. The freezer is full I am taking that same time and going on a two week fishing trip and will be fishing most weekends. I understand the Boulders are beautiful that time of year.

Bottom line, I fully respect and understand those of you that have that special place or places. I have several of them as well, especially when it comes to elk hunting. If you think your special place is a secret and it involves water and fish, in Utah no less, chances are it is not a secret. If it truly is a secret, chances are I am going to find it in the next 20+ years. 

Worry not though.........You and I will be the only ones that will ever know about it. :smile:


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

I took your challenge and just searched my two most secret spots in the forum search by their name with zero results. Boom... roasted.

However, one is private and the other does not exist according to google maps.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Private?????? Isn't that like hunting a private ranch?


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

*Secret Spot*

Not so much "secret spot" as less publicity means less pressure.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I agree that most secret spots really aren't that secret, I have many secret spots. Some are talked about heavily on the public forums, some are not. Some of my secret spots are places that people drive past in search of "more popular" locations. 

My secrets are not so much locations as they are when and how to fish a spot. Lakes and streams sometimes fish much different in the morning than they do in the middle of the day. Some places fish much different in April than they do in July. I fished one of my "secret lakes" this spring. It was a cold morning and I hiked into the lake in the dark. There were some guys camping right on the shoreline and I tried to be as quiet as I could slipping my float tube into the water. I got into a bunch of fish as the sky started to light up, the fishing was fast until the sun hit the water. As I was catching fish I woke up one of the guys camping. He assumed that the lake had winter killed because they fished it the afternoon before and didn't catch a fish, he said they didn't even see an fish jump, and they found some dead ones along the shore. Maybe a partial winterkill, but there were still plenty of fish in there. 

With that said, I don't tell many people about my fishing spots because it makes me very angry to see people "we all know the kind of people I am talking about" who abuse the resource. 

I was at another one of my "secret lakes" earlier this year and some drunks were camped near us. They were checked by the game warden and not only did they have too many fish in their possession, but some of them didn't even have licenses. They went off on the poor game warden using language so filthy that it made my ears burn. My wife and kids had to endure it as well. When they left, they left all their garbage including 30 or so beer cans behind. The fishing was great but that experience kind of ruined the day.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Glad I could help out with the finding of some good spots. I know most of my secret spots get hit hard on a regular basis by others, but they don't abuse the resources, as hightmtnfish noted. A big part of why I shared so much with you, Muley, was the fact that I know you're gonna treat the places with the respect they deserve. 

And honestly at the end of the day, we as fisherman kind of have a duty to pay it forward to people, because if someone hadn't told us a secret spot, where would we be?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea I will always appreciate Spencer. Fact is the more places a person knows the less impact one has on any one spot. Like I said I have found out about several spots. More than I can count. Fished three spots in the past week.

This next Friday we are going on a 9 day fishing trip. Headed down to Boulder Mtn. for 3 days. Hitting the the La Sals for 1. Then we are going to fish the West Dolores in Colorado for a day. Then the Dolores for 2 days and a couple of small creeks that I know of. After that we will be near Ridgway Colorado fishing the Uncompahgre River and inlets for 3 days. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

There are also secret spots "within" known spots, right Highmtnfish?!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I would hope so.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I did the same thing a couple years ago. I poored over forum post's, and maps or anything I could get my hands on. I've found alot of secrets places that i'm sure guy's don't want me to know. I almost like the hunt for the locations better then actually fishing them. 

I regret telling one feller about a place I found. I thought he was going to help me with finding other places, so I thought it was safe. I sure wish I wouldn't have now. Once I let it out he shut up tighter then a nuns corset.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

If someone is willing to do all that research in the background, then out in the field, they are more than deserving of anything they find and I commend that effort. I hope they hit the jackpot.

I've been gifted plenty of spots over the years and have gifted waaaaay too many to others. To a degree it's paying it forward, but in reality it's just a handout. Often times, the good intentions backfire. Total judgment call on the giver's part, but it can affect many more people than that.

Just this year, I've gifted a really sweet cutthroat spot of mine to a few people and it has paid off well for most. I found it without anyone's help and reserve the right to toss it around to those I feel would appreciate it.

That being said, I'd rather pay it forward by helping people understand how to find their own sweet spots. It's almost like teaching someone to fish. It's exponentially more valuable than just handing someone a fish. Likewise with research and footwork. 

Hopefully I can benefit from reciprocation, since there's still much for me to learn in that respect.

As Mr. Muleskinner said, the clues are out there. I know I've left a LOT of clues in what I've put out there, especially on my blog. Clues for people who can connect the dots. 

Another way I like to pay it forward would be if I'm at a honey hole and others there aren't catching when I am. I'll almost always offer some advice or even some gear if I have enough (if that person or group will accept such advice).

My biggest issue is being questioned to death about something I obviously want to keep under wraps. I'm somewhat of a target for this. It's hard for me to allow myself to shut people down, so they might end up with info I didn't want to give. I'll credit someone for their persistence, but I find it somewhat manipulative to play a guessing game with a guy that doesn't want to be a jerk or a liar.

It's even worse when that person decides to pay it forward after shaking me down.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Over all the early years that I searched for those " secret" spots- I did find a few that actually had very little trace of human activity over a years time- the key in all of this is the very little trace left- if there are a 100 people that hit your secret spot and they leave no trace------- no foul called - now the problem is how do you get that understanding passed on ?
I have no problem letting someone know where to go now if I think they have that understanding. And in my life time I have told many people where to go


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Like I've told Mule already: you CAN'T keep good fishing a secret.

Mule -- glad to hear you're beginning your transition. My father is the only smart person in our bunch. He shot a deer many years ago, and got it out of his system. He's never hunted since. He does enjoy coming with us during our hunts -- and he goes fishing while we wander through the woods. He has this thing figured out.

The biggest trick with good fishing is keeping ahead. Fishing spots go in cycles. They go through good spells and bad spells. The trick isn't finding the "secret spot". The trick is figuring out when the fishing is going to be good, and when it will be bad. You need to be able to get ahead of all the other anglers and predict when the fishing is going to peak, and get there before the "secret" gets out. It's a game. It's knowing water levels, winter snow, stocking, growth, winterkill, drought, etc., etc. Get good at the game, and secrets won't matter any more because you'll be ahead of the crowds, instead of following them.

Use your points on Boulder. Use the tag as an excuse: you need to scout. Take your fishing rod and catch some fish. When the hunt rolls in, you'll know exactly where you need to be in order to enjoy the best fishing time of the year, and you'll be in the best fishing area of the West!
(if you draw that tag, we'll share with you what we know to help double up your success with both fish and elk!)

Our hunts have certainly changed over the years. One thing is for certain when we go hunting: we catch a lot of nice fish!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

good points Loah. I am the same way with my hunting holes. A couple of them I deeply regret giving out. I have pretty much lost one friend over it already. We don't hate each other but we certainly don't talk muck either and don't hunt together at all. Certainly won't be fishing together.

I have had the manipulative people try to hammer me as well. More often that not through my brother just do to the fact that we work together and my brother is more social than I am. It gets pretty old.

Fact is for the near term I live in South Jordan, run a business and my time is very limited. I simply won't be able to fish as much as I would like for while but I am going to give it what I have. Once I get more spots dialed in hopefully a few guys on the forum will be open to fishing together. There is a lot that I would like to learn as well outside of spots.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

PBH said:


> Like I've told Mule already: you CAN'T keep good fishing a secret.
> 
> Mule -- glad to hear you're beginning your transition. My father is the only smart person in our bunch. He shot a deer many years ago, and got it out of his system. He's never hunted since. He does enjoy coming with us during our hunts -- and he goes fishing while we wander through the woods. He has this thing figured out.
> 
> ...


I do know of a few incredible spots to fish on the Uintas. One of the South Slope in particular is about like fish in a barrel and they are big fat fish. I really appreciate the offers you have made Brett. I appreciate your approach to it. Your dad was a smart man. I do look forward to hunting seasons when I am packing around a rod a few extra things. I am not ashamed to say that I have hunted most of the hunt out of me.


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Private?????? Isn't that like hunting a private ranch?


Water surrounded by private property and well posted. I think a few areas like this still receive little pressure and are all about who you know.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Gotcha


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I like to go to the biggest non-secret spots in the world and catch fish. That is fun.---------SS


----------

